# ISP's around Keswick Ontario



## Davis (Mar 28, 2010)

My parents and I have had enough with the bandwidth limit of 60gbs with our ISP Rogers. Does anyone know of ISP's around Keswick that could benefit us. Right now my dl speed is 360kb. Not much but it fits our needs, also our upspeed is only 30kb.


----------



## bgw (Jan 8, 2008)

Does TekSavvy support your area?


----------



## Davis (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm not to sure how do you check?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Easy.

Just go to their web site via the link bgw provided, click on order now and it will ask for your phone number. Enter it in the form and it will tell you yes or no as to availability.


----------



## Davis (Mar 28, 2010)

No sadly.. any others?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

This site offers two other options for Keswick:

internet service


----------



## Davis (Mar 28, 2010)

hmm shoot theres not alot to pick from in keswick. Whats better, cable or dsl? Currently we have cable.


----------



## bgw (Jan 8, 2008)

Cable or DSL? Both have advantages and disadvantages. I suggest you check out DSL Reports. The site links you to reviews etc. about local ISPs. You may find it very useful.

To search use Reviews Finder - dslreports.com.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Looks to me by your current speeds you have the lightest cable package (ie: cheapest) Can you not simply upgrade the speed of the cable and pay a few more dollars a month? Any cable connection I have ever had is pretty fast and nowhere near as slow as yours appears to be right now. I would check that out with your cable company as a starting point.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

SINC said:


> Looks to me by your current speeds you have the lightest cable package (ie: cheapest) Can you not simply upgrade the speed of the cable and pay a few more dollars a month? Any cable connection I have ever had is pretty fast and nowhere near as slow as yours appears to be right now. I would check that out with your cable company as a starting point.


I did that. Worth it.


----------



## Davis (Mar 28, 2010)

Well I have rogers :\ I can see what I can do but I think the bandwidth limit is the same.


----------



## Davis (Mar 28, 2010)

K so i checked their site. I have lite which is $35 a month. The next one up from that is express which is 46 a month


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

So, there is your issue right there. Lite is equivalent to dial up speeds, not even broadband. One level up and $11 will make a world of difference. Go up two levels and you should be into 10MPS or more, likely about $55 os so. Seems to me you have your issue solved with a phone call.


----------



## Davis (Mar 28, 2010)

yeah but the price seems like a pain in the butt lol.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I pay $50 for 10 to 15MPS and average about 13.5 so it's competitive.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

SINC said:


> So, there is your issue right there. Lite is equivalent to dial up speeds, not even broadband. One level up and $11 will make a world of difference. Go up two levels and you should be into 10MPS or more, likely about $55 os so. Seems to me you have your issue solved with a phone call.


According to the first post the issue is the 60 Gig bandwidth limit per month not the download speed.
Moving up levels with Rogers does nothing to increase that bandwidth cap - it's 60 Gig across the board.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

krs said:


> According to the first post the issue is the 60 Gig bandwidth limit per month not the download speed.
> Moving up levels with Rogers does nothing to increase that bandwidth cap - it's 60 Gig across the board.


That is just plain wrong. I just checked Rogers website and the limit increases each time you move up a plan up to a max 175 GB.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

SINC said:


> That is just plain wrong. I just checked Rogers website and the limit increases each time you move up a plan up to a max 175 GB.


I looked at the Rogers website and couldn't even find anything related to plans or caps - is what you posted a pop-up or flash file? both of which I have blocked.

I then decided to google and came up with the 60 GB limit across the board for Rogers but it seems that was a while back. Glad to hear Rogers has bumped the cap up again and quite significantly.

PS: Strange that I still can't get to any of the Rogers internet plans when I go into either rogers.ca or rogers.com - I only get there if I google for a specific plan but then I need to know the name of the plan up front.
That's using Camino which is Mozilla based.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I sped up on Rogers to increase my cap as well.


----------



## macmini2010 (Mar 23, 2010)

Some people on grandfathered plans have no caps or higher caps now (Doesn't sound like your case) and if you switch speeds you lose the higher cap. With DSL you may hit a 60 m/bit cap soon thanks to Bell and the CRTC, look up UBB (Usage Based Billing) Currently with a Bell Reseller (Acanac) on an Unlimited Plan. If you do go with A DSL Reseller (aka Teksavvy, Acanac) watch out for UBB in the future. This will result in no max in overcharges. Rogers currently has I think about a 50 or 60 max in overcharges so if you stream a lot of videos etc you could be looking at hundreds of dollars in overages in the future some months.

Right now selection/speed in Canada seems dismal. 

Remember years ago when everything was unthrottled/uncapped? At least speeds with Rogers seem to be getting higher.


----------



## Davis (Mar 28, 2010)

Okay sorry I checked with my parents and what I thought was 60gbs is only 25. I'm sure years back we had 60 but none the less I'm not going to argue it. Lately I've been going over my limit and I just recieved a message of 75% exceeded. I think someones using my Internet. Unless my sisters raking in the bandwidth with her massive YouTube use.


----------



## macmini2010 (Mar 23, 2010)

Davis you may have had a 60 gig cap at one point, however sometimes when a change is made to your account (either you call them or they call you about a "new offer") your old plan is void and a new plan is put in place by Rogers. This could have happened when you called tech support, had a call about a special promo or even when you changed something with your bundled cable package (resulting in a change of your internet package).

25 gig is not a lot, if you stay at home and watch HD streaming/you tube 25 gigs can be gone within a weekend easily. 

DSL in Canada is generally slower than Cable/Fibre (So far Fibre in Ontario is only available directly from Bell, not through Teksavvy/Acanac etc). 

Generally with Rogers (you're on a node) you're speed won't really change to much if they make repairs to the line. However with DSL your connection is dependent on the line they put you on, so if they do repairs in your area you may get lucky and you'll notice your speeds increase (change of profile to a higher profile) or you may get put on a lower profile and need to call your ISP to complain. Generally they reserve the best profiles for Bell High Speed companies, meaning the wholesaler like Teksavvy may have to play yo-yo with Bell to get you a better profile.

Right now Internet in Canada is at a bad point, our speeds aren't really going up (Some countries have crazy fast and cheap speeds), we're getting throttled (Traffic shaping which puts priorities on certain types of activities artificially slowing down your connection) and have unrealistically low caps for Internet. These caps would have been great in the old plain HTML days but today's Dynamic websites, shared connections (before this decade routers were in the hundreds of dollars), means you'll be spending more time using more bandwidth. 

If your cap is currently 25 it may pay to raise your speeds but ONLY if they don't put you into a new 2-yr contract. Check back with teksavvy often they'll be offering cable wholesale soon (although Keswick may be a later market) at a competitive price.

Good luck


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

macmini2010 said:


> DSL in Canada is generally slower than Cable/Fibre (So far Fibre in Ontario is only available directly from Bell, not through Teksavvy/Acanac etc).


No ISP in Canada offers fiber to the home, outside of specific testing areas. Bell is currently promoting their "Fibe" product, which is NOT fiber. It uses VDSL2 over standard phone lines to provide internet.


----------



## macmini2010 (Mar 23, 2010)

I stand corrected, so basically faster DSL then John?


----------



## Davis (Mar 28, 2010)

Hmm well I'm goin off to college in a matter of 3 months and I don't want to suck into a new contract. I remember about a year back they offered a speed raise of no extra charge and did it automatically. Maybe they replaced bandwidth with speed? I originally downloaded at 125kb/s and jumped to 360kb/s


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

macmini2010 said:


> I stand corrected, so basically faster DSL then John?


Pretty much. VDSL2 allows for much higher speeds than ADSL or ADSL2. VDSL2 supports up to 100Mbit, over a very short loop, and slower speeds much further than ADSL/ADSL2.


----------

